# Back in the Saddle Again at Bay Flats Lodge



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

**** Savings Alert: 25% Below Average Rate ****

*2018 FEBRUARY Fishing Special*

*1-888-677-4868*

*Weekday Rates: Mon. thru Thur.*
*** Live Bait NOT Included ***
2 Guests Per Boat = $ 368.00 Per Guest
3 Guests Per Boat = $ 300.00 Per Guest
4 Guests Per Boat = $ 282.00 Per Guest

*Weekend Rates: Fri. / Sat. / Sun.*
(minimum 2-night stay & 2 full- days of fishing; Arrive Friday, fish full-day Saturday, fish full-day Sunday and depart)
*** Live Bait NOT Included ***
2 Guests Per Boat = $ 736.00 Per Guest
3 Guests Per Boat = $ 600.00 Per Guest
4 Guests Per Boat = $ 564.00 Per Guest​
*Your Bay Flats Lodge "2018 FEBRUARY Fishing Specialâ€ Package Includes* (per guest)
â€¢	Overnight Lodging and Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax
â€¢	Dinner, complete with two appetizers, complimentary wine and dessert
â€¢	Hot Breakfast Buffet
â€¢	Boat Lunch, complete with sandwich, chips, cookies, soft drinks and water
â€¢	Fish Processing

*Disclaimer:*
â€¢	_Minimum 2-night stay & 2 full-days of fishing; Arrive Friday, fish full-day Saturday, fish full-day Sunday and depart.
â€¢	Cost of Live Bait not included - Live Bait available at market price upon request.
â€¢	Offer only valid for February, 2018, dates. Offer is valid on new bookings only (not valid on previously-booked trips)._

_________________________________________________________________

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
September 18, 2017

*Capt. Chris Martin*
When you fall off of a horse, you have to get back in the saddle as soon as possible if you ever expect to ride again. When you have a car accident, you have to get behind the wheel again as soon after the accident as possible before you start to shy away from driving altogether. And once youâ€™ve experienced the aftermath of a devastating force of nature like that of Hurricane Harvey, you have to pull yourself together and do whatever may be necessary to put the pieces back together before you can begin to have any normalcy restored in your life.

For millions of people in Texas, Florida, and throughout the many islands of the Caribbean, returning to a â€œnormalâ€ way of life may take months, if not years, in some instances. However, and due to nothing shy of an utter miracle, our immediate area was generously spared from a large part of any catastrophic damage, especially when compared to many other parts of the state.

The Bay Flats guides are all happy to be back out on the water once again following the hurricane, and our lodge guests who are still able to make the trip to the coast are enjoying themselves to no end. There have indeed been some obstacles to overcome in getting our business fully back on track again in the wake of the storm, but a positive attitude and a lot of hard work on the part of everyone involved has helped to ease the pain considerably.

Now, back to fishing! As you might imagine, water levels along the banks of most every major river system in central and eastern Texas swelled to all-time highs as Harvey slowly crept eastward along the Texas coastline. The end result of which has been the introduction of massive amounts of freshwater into every coastal bay system east of Corpus Christi Bay. Itâ€™s a natural occurrence that canâ€™t be avoided with a storm of this magnitude, so coastal anglers simply have to deal with it. In our particular case, however, not all has been lost - no one ever told the fish that the freshwater was supposed to bother them.

Our Bay Flats Lodge guests have been enjoying steady catches of trout, redfish, and black drum on an almost daily basis since our first post-hurricane guests arrived on September 9th. There have also been a few Snook landed along the way, which typically isnâ€™t heard of around our neck of the woods. Go figure!

Granted, thereâ€™s a lot of dull, dingy, brown water sitting around in a lot of places out in the bay, but that ever-popular trout-green water can still be found here and there if you look for it. Most all of our recent guests have been enjoying the fishing while offering either live croaker or live shrimp (under a popping cork), but a couple of the guides waded earlier this week with plastic tails and experienced wonderful results. Wading will only get better with lower air and water temperatures as we round out September and head into October. Cooler water will mean some of the yearâ€™s best speckled trout fishing, and higher tides in October will bring great redfish action. Get ready for some reel fun! Until next time, take care and God Bless!

____________________________________________________

*Come And See Our Newest Property*

*â€œThe Reefâ€*​
Times change, but our dedication to perfecting the travel experience never will. Our highly personalized staff, combined with authentic accommodations of the highest quality, embodies a home away from home for those who know and appreciate the best.

We all need an escape route from the hustle and bustle of daily life, just to unwind and to breathe a little. Finding a path to relaxation is very important for a happy, healthy lifestyle. Dreams can come true when everything old becomes new again. Welcome to "The Reef", our newest addition to the superior line of Bay Flats Lodge properties.

Within walking distance of the main lodge, "The Reef" offers exclusive accommodations for nine guests, a lighted elevator with phone, a screened-in porch, 2.2 acres of coastal oak trees overlooking San Antonio Bay, a bass lake, extra parking, and all the comforts of home. Give us a call today at 1-888-677-4868 to book â€œthe Reefâ€ for your next trip to Bay Flats Lodge.

*Watch Our Latest Video*





*Plan Ahead For Next Yearâ€™s Deer Seasonâ€¦*
Open marshlands and sandy swamps covered by grassy plants, and nearly impenetrable motts of trees and brush, are both natural environs that make for a great attraction to the deer, and Bay Flats Lodge hunters are able to take advantage of both. Being less than three hours from Houston, Austin, or San Antonio, our deer hunting property is located along the coastal bend region, providing time saving convenience to hunters. Gone are the days of having to drive into the depths and remoteness of south Texas, or out to the far reaches of some of the more secluded western regions of the state in order to enjoy a trophy hunt of a lifetime. Hunting whitetails with Bay Flats Lodge means spending more time enjoying the finer things in life such as the pleasure of the hunt itself, the camaraderie of friends and family, and the truly finest accommodations and service offered anywhere along the Texas coast.

Our whitetail hunting area was developed locally several years ago, and the land and the wildlife have been managed closely ever since. In that we hold exclusive outfitting privileges on this hunting area, and because it sits just moments away from our Lodge, we are able to provide our customers with a whitetail hunt second to none. We invite you to experience Bay Flats Lodge, the premier hunting and fishing destination on the Texas coast for your next trophy-class whitetail deer hunt.

*Five-Day Weather Forecast*
*Monday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in* 
Sunshine and clouds mixed. A stray shower or thunderstorm is possible. High 86F. Winds SE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Tuesday 50 % Precip. / 0.03 in*
Scattered thunderstorms in the morning, with mostly cloudy skies late. High 86F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 50%.
*Wednesday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Intervals of clouds and sunshine. High 87F. Winds SSE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Thursday 50 % Precip. / 0.04 in*
Scattered thunderstorms in the morning, then partly cloudy late. High 87F. Winds SSE at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of rain 50%.
*Friday 50 % Precip. / 0.05 in*
Scattered thunderstorms in the morning. Partly cloudy skies late. High 86F. Winds SE at 10 to 20 mph. Chance of rain 50%.
*Synopsis:* 
A weak to moderate onshore flow is expected to continue through Thursday. Greater moisture will contribute to generally isolated to scattered showers and thunderstorms through Thursday as well. 
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Rockport 79.0 degrees
Seadrift 86.0 degrees
Port Aransas 84.0 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Watch Our Deer Hunting Video*





*See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2017-18 Duck Season*





*Download our App on iTunes *
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play* 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:*
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
POC Freeze Out Fishing Tournament
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Seadrift Shrimpfest Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 6*

Pic 6


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 7*

Pic 7


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 8*

Pic 8


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 9*

Pic 9


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 10*

Pic 10


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 11*

Pic 11


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 12*

Pic 12


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 13*

Pic 13


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

That great American philosopher, poet, theologian, Jimmy Buffet penned these words. â€œIf a hurricane doesnâ€™t leave you dead, it will make you strong. Donâ€™t try to explain it, just bow your head, breathe in, breathe out, move onâ€. Well, here at Bay Flats Lodge weâ€™re trying to heed Mr. Buffetâ€™s advice. Thereâ€™s no explaining some events like Hurricane Harvey so, weâ€™ve bowed our heads, said our prayers, have kept trying to help our community, and are doing our best to move on. Itâ€™s much easier when you have long time friendâ€™s returning to fill the lodge with laughter and smiles.


----------

